# Exo Terra Vivarium 65 cm x 45 x 45



## Beardedbassman (Jan 29, 2012)

Selling a used Exo terra glass vivarium. The measurements are 65 cm tall, by 45 cm wide, by 45 cm deep.
This viv is in great condition and also comes with an exo terra compact UVB hood, an exo terra basking light holder and a heat mat.
All this for £60. 
Pick up only from Southampton, Hampshire.
For £20 extra it comes with two virtually brand new exo terra compact 10.0 UVB bulbs


----------

